# New Affiliation



## threewhites (Aug 13, 2015)

Would it be possible for a MOD to PM me regarding affiliation or referral codes, so UG board members could receive a discount, and promotions for use on threewhites
streaming live strength sports all year round, Signed up, All NABBA, IFBB, UKBFF, BNBF Bodybuilding shows, including Mr universe which we can do on discount to UG board members. IPA, GBPF and GPC events all streams.

have a look at the live streams calendar, threewhites.co.uk/live

If this is of interest to the UG board members and MODs, would love to help set something up

Aaron


----------



## stonetag (Aug 14, 2015)

Real PC handle you got there dude.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 14, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Real PC handle you got there dude.



What's wrong with it? 3 whites = successful lift.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 20, 2015)

uh..............


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

threewhites said:


> Would it be possible for a MOD to PM me regarding affiliation or referral codes, so UG board members could receive a discount, and promotions for use on threewhites
> streaming live strength sports all year round, Signed up, All NABBA, IFBB, UKBFF, BNBF Bodybuilding shows, including Mr universe which we can do on discount to UG board members. IPA, GBPF and GPC events all streams.
> 
> have a look at the live streams calendar, threewhites.co.uk/live
> ...


Use the contact us link at the bottom of the page to email us.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 20, 2015)

POB, can we contact u without using a link?  That 900# u had before is disconnected.....




PillarofBalance said:


> Use the contact us link at the bottom of the page to email us.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> POB, can we contact u without using a link?  That 900# u had before is disconnected.....



after 1130pm, for late night conversation only.  Otherwise Ashley Madison


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

why there are some unrelated ads here?


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 22, 2016)

bigk said:


> why there are some unrelated ads here?



Why are you spamming dead threads?


----------

